# Como conectar paneles solares en serie



## danriso (Dic 10, 2008)

hola a todos, he entrado varias veces a este foro para sacarme de dudas ahora necesito algo de su ayuda, tengo 16 años y estudio el bachillerato nunca he creado algun tipo de circuitos y no se ni como hacer una serie de focos hehe no se preocupen aprendo rapido, mi problema es que hace varias semanas hize un carro solar que me dejaron como proyecto en la escuela donde estudio y lo hize gracias a este foro, el problema es que me escogieron como el mejor proyecto y ahora tengo que hacer otro carro pero mejorado el panel que use antes era de 1,3 v y apenas y hacia funcionar el carro he pensado comprar 3 o 4 como estos: http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=PS-683 son de 3.0 v  pero no se como conectarlos en serie para crear una sola energia otra pregunta es que si de casualidad existe algo para aumentar la energia creada por estos paneles

quiero mas voltaje

gracias


----------



## mabauti (Dic 10, 2008)

1) Esta claro que lo que mas les afecta a los paneles solares es la cantidad de luz que reciben. 

2)  No lo dices que voltaje y corriente utiliza tu circuito. 

3) Puedes hacer un arreglo de paneles para que te de mas energia que uno solo. En paralelo te dan mas corriente y en serie mas voltaje

ejemplo :


----------



## freddy_03 (Sep 15, 2010)

interesante, este proyecto yo tengo 6 paneles solares pequeños, y nose como realizar, la carga de una pila recargable, podrian darme una mano con el circuito de carga o donde puedo encontrar temas relacionados, de antemano les quedo muy agradecidos.


----------

